# oss audio output error cannot write samples invalid argument fix



## Yelphos (Jan 11, 2019)

if sound requires restart

sysctl.conf

_dev.hdac.%d.polling_=1


----------



## robb (Oct 6, 2020)

Thank you for the post!  I tried to play an .mp3 file using [multimedia/vlc] and received the error in your subject line and adding `dev.hdac.0.polling=1` to /etc/sysctl.conf solved my audio issue.

Figure out which value needs to be changed:
`sysctl dev.hdac`

```
dev.hdac.0.polling: 0
dev.hdac.0.pindump: 0
dev.hdac.0.wake: 0
dev.hdac.0.%parent: pci0
dev.hdac.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x8086 device=0x1c20 subvendor=0x1179 subdevice=0xfc50 class=0x040300
dev.hdac.0.%location: slot=27 function=0 dbsf=pci0:0:27:0 handle=\_SB_.PCI0.HDEF
dev.hdac.0.%driver: hdac
dev.hdac.0.%desc: Intel Cougar Point HDA Controller
dev.hdac.%parent:
```

Set the state to 1:
`sysctl dev.hdac.0.polling=1`

```
dev.hdac.0.polling: 0 -> 1
```

Persist the state:
`echo "dev.hdac.0.polling=1" >> /etc/sysctl.conf`


----------



## DarkLord (Oct 21, 2020)

Agreed, thanks to both of you for the tips. Not sure if this is how it's supposed to work or if this is just a workaround for some bug, but this is the first time I've had this error and this appears to help my problem.


----------

